# Dock lights



## jacobarrant1993 (Jul 14, 2013)

Put in expecting to fish 3mb but ended up at some dock lights nearby. Stayed there about an hour catching speck after speck, and my buddy ended up with a 24 inch red. Overall a great night except about 6 of the trout were infested with worms 😖


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice catch. Sounds like a great night.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Trout carcass makes great shark bait. Sure they wouldn't mind the worms. :thumbsup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The worms are harmless, though. You don't have to throw them out.


----------



## jacobarrant1993 (Jul 14, 2013)

I keep them if it's just a few or ones I can remove. These had at least 6 worms per filet, big ones too. I hear the closer to the rivers and less salty water they're parasite free


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I've never had worms in winter trout up in the rivers


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

I live on bayor texar, went out for a catch & release trip. Got 6 nice specks, 1 over 22". I was told when water gets cold it kills off the worms. Is that true ?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice ones!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch. Extra protein !!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Scott


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Awesome, dock lights are always fun this time of year. tons of trout and plenty of reds too


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Interesting, I thought the dock lights were best right at the end of summer. Are they consistently good in the cold?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Deeper water lights are more consistent during the winter. Any lights in less than five feet are hit or miss this time of year for me.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

aquatic argobull said:


> Interesting, I thought the dock lights were best right at the end of summer. Are they consistently good in the cold?


Bay in the summer, bayou in the winter.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, I may have to try it


----------

